# <xsd:extension base="xsd:dateTime">



## TM69 (27. Jun 2020)

Auch wenn ich noch auf keine Lösung bzgl. https://www.java-forum.org/thema/fe...te-nicht-gefunden-oder-geladen-werden.188900/ gestoßen bin, habe ich mal angefangen das XML Shema zu verstehen.

Hierbei bin ich auf eine Stelle gestoßen, die ich selber nicht so ganz verstehe.

```
- <xsd:complexType>
    - <xsd:simpleContent>
        - <xsd:extension base="xsd:dateTime">
            - <xsd:attribute name="ctype" use="required">
                        - <xsd:simpleType>
                    - <xsd:restriction base="xsd:string">
                          <xsd:enumeration value="MD5" /> 
                        <xsd:enumeration value="DATETIME" /> 
                        <xsd:enumeration value="ETAG" /> 
                    </xsd:restriction>
                  </xsd:simpleType>
              </xsd:attribute>
          </xsd:extension>
      </xsd:simpleContent>
  </xsd:complexType>
```

Wenn ich es auf eine Klasse umsetzen würde, verstehe ich es richtig?

```
class myClass extends LocalDateTime {
    public enum CType {
        MD5("MD5"),                       
        DATETIME("DATETIME"),             
        ETAG("ETAG");                     
        
        private String ctype;
        
        CType(String ctype) {
            this.ctype = ctype;
        }
    
        public String getCType() {
            return ctype;
        }   
    }
}
```


----------



## TM69 (27. Jun 2020)

Nachtrag:
sehe gerade LocalDateTime ist finalized


----------

